# Hello from Arlington, VA



## Makai74 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello everyone. 

I've been lurking for a while and decided it was time to get a little more active. I grew up spending a good part of my summers in Crownsville, MD, just north of Annapolis, and was fortunate enough to have an Uncle who lived on the Severn river with a 34' Pearson. I've been a "first mate" since I could walk, but for what we did, all that meant was hooking the dock lines at the end of the day and grabbing beer from the cooler below (that and a lot of sanding and varnishing  ). So I pretty much was on the water as crew every summer for about 20 years or so until Isabelle sunk the family boat. 

For the better part of the last decade, I was focused on career and family and such, so I didn't make it out on a boat at all, unfortunately. But now at age 36, those areas are under control and I wanted to get back on the water. Last year I took the ASA 101 class offered at the Annapolis Sailing School and fell back in love with sailing. So I got my hands on an old Sunfish and I am able to store it at my Uncle's place. I also "inherited" an old 16' catamaran that I am starting to fix up. I just bought a new trampoline for it and I hope to have it finished in time to get some use out of it this season.

I live in Arlington, VA but have been driving to my Uncle's house every Sunday (it's only 45 minutes) to sail the Sunfish and work on the cat. 

My short term goals are to get completely comfortable with the dinghy and the catamaran, my mid term goals are to add some racing to the mix (I hear that the best way to do that is to list yourself in spinsheet, but if anyone has any better ideas, I'd love to hear them) and my long term goal of course is to buy a Hans Christian and sail it around the world. Gotta wait until the kids are outta the house for that one, though.

So there it is. Sorry about the novel! I look forward to learning more from you guys and contributing when I can. This forum has been a great resource for me already and I'm grateful to those who take the time to share their knowledge and experience.


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, Makai. We are just across the river from you in DC. We have a Pearson 303 that we sail out of Occoquan Bay about 20 miles down the Potomac. Thinking of moving the boat to the big Bay in another year or two, but will hate to give up the 25 min. drive to the boat that we enjoy now. I think there may be some racing on smaller boats out of the Washington Sailing Marina, if you are interested.


----------



## Makai74 (Nov 18, 2009)

SVCarolena said:


> Welcome, Makai. We are just across the river from you in DC. We have a Pearson 303 that we sail out of Occoquan Bay about 20 miles down the Potomac. Thinking of moving the boat to the big Bay in another year or two, but will hate to give up the 25 min. drive to the boat that we enjoy now. I think there may be some racing on smaller boats out of the Washington Sailing Marina, if you are interested.


Thanks for the tip! I hadn't considered checking out the marina in Washington. I guess when ever I think "sailing" I think "Annapolis". Do you (or anyone else) have any suggestions on a good sailing club in our nation's capital?

Thank for the reply and good luck with moving the boat to the Bay next year - I'm sure you'll love the new scenery. If it's any consolation to you, the drive really isn't that bad if you time the traffic correctly...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Belle Haven Marina is just a little further south but it's much more quiet and you can rent a Flying Scott by the hour!!


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

The Potomac River Sailing Association operates out of the Washington Sailing Marina just south of National Airport. They are very active, including organizing sailing trips in the Caribbean and elsewhere.
http://potomacriversailing.org/

The Pentagon Sailing Club is also active, as are others. You should have no trouble plugging into one of these.

Bill


----------



## Makai74 (Nov 18, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Belle Haven Marina is just a little further south but it's much more quiet and you can rent a Flying Scott by the hour!!


Thanks for the info! Now I'm kicking my self for not saying hello earlier. I look forward learning more I'm grateful for the info, guys. I'll be checking things out and keeping you posted.


----------



## Makai74 (Nov 18, 2009)

btrayfors said:


> The Potomac River Sailing Association operates out of the Washington Sailing Marina just south of National Airport. They are very active, including organizing sailing trips in the Caribbean and elsewhere.
> http://potomacriversailing.org/
> 
> The Pentagon Sailing Club is also active, as are others. You should have no trouble plugging into one of these.
> ...


Thanks, Bill. I'll check those out as well.


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

Just to be clear, as the OP mentioned, the Washington Sailing Marina is actually on your side of the river. You can see it from the parkway driving between the Alexandria and the airport. Mostly smaller boats, but lots of them. There is also a non-profit that rents boats and I think does some week night races near the Gangplank Marina in SW DC. If you are interested, PM me and I'll try to get you some more info. I know a guy who volunteers as an instructor there.


----------



## Makai74 (Nov 18, 2009)

This post should give me the count I need to PM you, SVCarolina. Thanks.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard, you may consider crewing on a boat near Annapolis, Spin Sheet is a good, or just show up on a dock


----------



## Makai74 (Nov 18, 2009)

T37Chef said:


> Welcome aboard, you may consider crewing on a boat near Annapolis, Spin Sheet is a good, or just show up on a dock


Thanks! Which dock and when? LOL 

Also, a serious question while you guys are feeling generous:

What equipment should I bring if I want to crew on a race?

I own a class III pfd, foul weather gear (bibs and jacket, but I think that's a little too much for the summer, right?), deck shoes and.... that's about it.

Any suggestions on what else I would need would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

depending on crew size, a case of cold beer should work ;-)


----------



## Makai74 (Nov 18, 2009)

T37Chef said:


> depending on crew size, a case of cold beer should work ;-)


 Right on! Sounds like my old rugby team!


----------

